

What It Feels Like When Your Startup Fails - danaseverson
https://startupsanonymous.com/story/feels-like-startup-fails/

======
pushkargaikwad
Isn't failure the default status of a startup ?

nice share btw,

>> I’ve finally come to realize the obvious — if you lose your will to
survive, you’ll die.

>> If you don’t want to fail, find your will to stay alive, everything else
will follow.

